# Disney passes



## ouaifer (Apr 10, 2007)

What's the _best_ price for a 4 day hopper pass to Walt Disney World.  Besides Mousesavers....any other place to access good prices for Disney passes?


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 10, 2007)

mousesavers has always had the best deals for us.

chech allears.net website for ticket discounts too


----------



## jmatias (Apr 11, 2007)

We've used ticketmania.com  twice and had very good service and the best prices we found at the time.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 11, 2007)

I know this answer might be a little bit tangential, but your best value is to buy a longer term pass with no expiration and use it for two trips.  Buying an 8 day pass with no expiration directly from Disney is $359 vs. a 4 day pass without expiration for $215, both including taxes.  You insulate yourself from price increases that way also.  



ouaifer said:


> What's the _best_ price for a 4 day hopper pass to Walt Disney World.  Besides Mousesavers....any other place to access good prices for Disney passes?


----------



## happybaby (Apr 11, 2007)

I usually get my tickets thru AAA but all offices are different.  Our 2 local offices have a 3day hopper for 246.00 and a 5 day for 204..  I don't see where mousesavers is much less
Besides with AAA we have a preferred Diamond Parking pass which entitles us to parking next to the handicapped section, not free, but closer to the entrance.

Last year I purchased the 5day hopper.  This year only a 5day ticket since my d's are only going 2 days and the other 3 days.   We will go 3 days and upgrade at Guest Services to a 6 day no expiration for me, dh and gr. d.

Wish I bought a 10 day no expiration last year.  Didn't think we'd be going back so soon, but.......  they never expire and who knows a few years from now what increase there will be.
The hopper last year we only used once so no hopper this year.   You spend too much time getting from one park to another.  Best to spend all day at one park.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 11, 2007)

You have to also factor in taxes and shipping on your ticket costs. Our last ticket purchase shipping was free.


----------



## happybaby (Apr 11, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> You have to also factor in taxes and shipping on your ticket costs. Our last ticket purchase shipping was free.



Thru AAA I paid 598.00 for a 5 day ticket for 2 adults and 1 child.   Still cheaper then on line or mousesavers, plus I have the parking pass (not free parking, but up front parking)


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 11, 2007)

happybaby said:


> Thru AAA I paid 598.00 for a 5 day ticket for 2 adults and 1 child.   Still cheaper then on line or mousesavers, plus I have the parking pass (not free parking, but up front parking)



And add the cost of the AAA membership, if you don't have one already.


----------



## happybaby (Apr 11, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> And add the cost of the AAA membership, if you don't have one already.



For 94.00 a year for me and hubby, AAA is well worth it.  We get trip tiks, tour books, travel checks free and how many times we have had cars towed for free up to 100 miles.   Beats paying for a tow truck.
If the kids are at the house and car trouble, call AAA.  They never question us with the AAA Plus membership.
One winter, I was in a ditch and the neigbor pulled me out.  Made up a bill and submitted it to AAA and was reinbursed immediately.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 11, 2007)

happybaby said:


> For 94.00 a year for me and hubby, AAA is well worth it.  We get trip tiks, tour books, travel checks free and how many times we have had cars towed for free up to 100 miles.   Beats paying for a tow truck.
> If the kids are at the house and car trouble, call AAA.  They never question us with the AAA Plus membership.
> One winter, I was in a ditch and the neigbor pulled me out.  Made up a bill and submitted it to AAA and was reinbursed immediately.



I agree, its worth it, if you have it.


----------



## elaine (Apr 11, 2007)

*does anyone know if AAA still sells discounted Universal tickets?*

we got Universal annual passes for $99 a few years ago thru Florida AAA (you didn't have to be Fla resident)----do they still have decent Universal deals?


----------



## gerryc28 (Apr 14, 2007)

happybaby,
When you say parking pass, is that through AAA? 

Gerry


----------



## disneydor (Apr 14, 2007)

Undercovertourist.com.  We bought 10 day no expiration.  If you can swing it and you are going again, that is the best deal.  There is no additional charge for shipping either.


----------



## frenchieinme (Apr 14, 2007)

happybaby said:


> For 94.00 a year for me and hubby, AAA is well worth it.
> *One winter, I was in a ditch and the neigbor pulled me out.  Made up a bill and submitted it to AAA and was reinbursed immediately*.



Shhhhhhhhhh.  Don't say that too loudly or too often because if you read your AAA benefits pulling a car out of the ditch during winter months is not a covered benefit whether AAA+ or anyhting else AAA covers.  So, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Some AAA administrator might be looking in.:ignore: 

frenchieinme


----------



## happybaby (Apr 15, 2007)

gerryc28 said:


> happybaby,
> When you say parking pass, is that through AAA?
> 
> Gerry



Gerry
Yes the parking pass is thru AAA.   It is called Diamond Preferred.  You still have to pay the $10.00 parking fee, but you follow the blue line to the front of the park.   It is near the handicapped section.

Some AAA's only give you the pass if you book a package with them (on site disney rooms and tickets) but mine has given me the pass both last year and this year.  Last year we did stay on Disney property one night, but still not booked thru AAA....  only tickets purchased.


----------



## happybaby (Apr 15, 2007)

frenchieinme said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh.  Don't say that too loudly or too often because if you read your AAA benefits pulling a car out of the ditch during winter months is not a covered benefit whether AAA+ or anyhting else AAA covers.  So, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Some AAA administrator might be looking in.:ignore:
> 
> frenchieinme



frenchieinme

I was buried in a ditch one year.  The roads were awful.  I called AAA and they said they were too busy and did not know when they would be out.  They told me to call somebody else and send them (AAA)the bill for reinbursement


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2007)

happybaby said:


> Besides with AAA we have a preferred Diamond Parking pass which entitles us to parking next to the handicapped section, not free, but closer to the entrance.



I am interested to know more about the AAA Preferred Diamond Parking Pass. I tried to locate information about it on the AAA website, but couldn’t find anything. We are AAA members and will be visiting Walt Disney World next month. Is this pass something you can obtain from AAA, is there a fee for it, or is it only included if you purchase Disney tickets from your AAA office?


----------



## happybaby (Apr 21, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> I am interested to know more about the AAA Preferred Diamond Parking Pass. I tried to locate information about it on the AAA website, but couldn’t find anything. We are AAA members and will be visiting Walt Disney World next month. Is this pass something you can obtain from AAA, is there a fee for it, or is it only included if you purchase Disney tickets from your AAA office?



The AAA Preferred Diamond Parking Pass is for parking closer to the gate near the handicapped section.   When you pay for parking at the parks show your AAA pass and they will direct you to the area.  ( I think you follow the blue line)
It is only thru your local AAA office and not on line!!!  My local office gave me two passes since I told them I need other tickets not offered by them.   Our office has a 5 day  and the OH office has a 3 day hopper.   

I purchased 3 tickets for 5 days at our office and will get the 2 and 3 day at the park.  The girl was very nice about giving me the passes.   Another local office I called would not give them to me unless I booked A disney Package with AAA to include tickets and room

I am going to upgrade our 5 day to a 6 day no expiration at Guest Services since we are only using 3 days.   Should have bought more last year with no expiration, not going we were going back so soon.  Would've saved bucnh of money

Call your local office.  They all are different and have different ticket options.

3 weeks and counting


----------

